# Bargello and Kumihimo



## HilcoteChic

Hi everyone - I'm an avid crafter and as I lead a local craft group am always looking for new crafts for projects. I have created several lovely items using Bargello (straight stitch tapestry) in various stitches and here are some of the ones I have created. I usually trim the work using Kumihimo (Japanese braiding) which can be done using various materials including wool, silk, swede, beads... the list goes on.

My latest Bargello item is for my granddaughter and is a Tablet Case. 

If you want any information on any of these crafts just ask!


----------



## chrisjac

Just gorgeous work!


----------



## NanaMc

Wow! Outstanding work!


----------



## Windbeam

Gorgeous and that wall hanging is beautiful!


----------



## Gigiky

I used to do Bargello years ago but haven't seen any lately. I love your tablet case with more modern looking Bargello. Do you create your own designs or do you purchase patterns? I might try some as an alternate to knitting.


----------



## knittingaway

Each is absolutely stunning! You are one very talented lady!


----------



## betsy10904

What exquisite work! I love the colors of the needle and tablet cases.


----------



## Sarla

Beautiful . Each is a master piece in itself .what is the base material you use.


----------



## knitnut64

A lovely sight to see this brutally cold morning.


----------



## HilcoteChic

Hi Everyone - thanks for the lovely comments.

I got most of my ideas for stitches initially from a book called Beautiful Bargello by Joyce Petschek and the first project we did at the craft group was a very simple zig zag stitch, and I made a lovely jewellery roll from that one. Most of the other ladies in the group made other things including needle cases, glasses cases, purses etc small items to begin with. I quickly progressed to larger things though (e.g. wall hanging - I used Twilleys Goldfingering knitting wool for that one in Black, White, Light and Dark Gold and Silver).


----------



## HilcoteChic

Hi everyone, glad to be inspiring people on this cold winter morning here in the UK.

The base material I use is either Aida or mostly Mono embroidery/tapestry fabric, and I usually use 14 count (14 rows to the inch). I used to use 28 to the inch when I was a young woman, but at 67 my eyes cannot handle such tiny holes any more (alas what age does to you).

I tend to use Aida fabric if the item needs to be very soft or if I am not covering the entire fabric (like a centre motif). Mono is much stiffer and you would cover the entire fabric - great for the recent work I have been doing. Hope this help for any newbies :lol:


----------



## eggplantlady

Beautiful work! I haven't done bargello in years but now I may give it a go again. Such a clever use for the kumihimo braids; I love making them but never know what to do with them!


----------



## Bettyboivin

Beautiful! I used to teach Bargello and cross stitch, got me thinking, î still lots of wool and Canvas! HUM!


----------



## HilcoteChic

Bettyboivin said:


> Beautiful! I used to teach Bargello and cross stitch, got me thinking, î still lots of wool and Canvas! HUM!


Yes, as you know you can use any wool as long as it fits through the holes, doubled if you need to e.g. 3 or 4 ply.

I got a load of Persian Tapestry wools at a local craft shop that was getting rid of their stock and I bought the lot for £25 (a bargain). There must have been 350 skeins of different colours. So I use them for my projects now and share them with the ladies at my craft group if they need any.


----------



## HilcoteChic

Gigiky said:


> I used to do Bargello years ago but haven't seen any lately. I love your tablet case with more modern looking Bargello. Do you create your own designs or do you purchase patterns? I might try some as an alternate to knitting.


I get ideas for stitches by just Googling Bargello and looking at the images. I stumbled onto the German Brick stitch that way, and then transferred the ideas onto a spreadsheet to create the patterns. The wall hanging was completely made up by myself and any stitches I found interesting on the internet, fabrics, etc.


----------



## HilcoteChic

This is one of my largest Bargello projects and took me a few months to create. It is a cushion cover using Hearts stitch and is about 19" (double sided) square.

My granddaughters love it and hopefully they will treasure it too one day.


----------



## Tapraol

Beautiful work!


----------



## run4fittness

Lovely! I also incorporate bargello into some of my cross stitch patterns. Endless possibilites it seems.


----------



## Aisles

Lovey canvas work and very neat stitching.

I'm working on piece myself at the moment


----------



## lindajaro

Beautiful work!


----------



## Crafty Linda

HilcoteChic said:


> Hi everyone - I'm an avid crafter and as I lead a local craft group am always looking for new crafts for projects. I have created several lovely items using Bargello (straight stitch tapestry) in various stitches and here are some of the ones I have created. I usually trim the work using Kumihimo (Japanese braiding) which can be done using various materials including wool, silk, swede, beads... the list goes on.
> 
> My latest Bargello item is for my granddaughter and is a Tablet Case.
> 
> If you want any information on any of these crafts just ask!


The tablet case is beautiful, do want to have a go at Bargello, haven't heard about it before, have a lot of aida at home so will find it when I go home later in the year and try it thank you . Linda


----------



## Lynnb1949

JUST BEAUTIFUL. Would like info on how you but these together and patterns. You r great


----------



## JCF

I too used to do bargello and needlepoint. But finding canvas around here is like trying to find water in the desert. Even online, seems all that is offered is plastic canvas.


----------



## fibernut

Fantastic work!!!! Makes me want to get out my yarns! Thank you so much for sharing this, it is really an art you have done.


----------



## demitybaughman

Please post more pictures - LOVE this!!!!


----------



## Woodstockgranny

Fantastic! You are inspiring.


----------



## Bod

Beautiful work.!


----------



## moherlyle

Beautiful! My gran did a lot of bargello and I have always loved it. Really like the trim too.


----------



## Nilda muniz

Your work is amazing!


----------



## yona

Absolutley exquisite work!


----------



## 8536

Beautiful! The coIors are lovely. I love doing the stitching but hate the finishing and it's very difficult to find a shop that does the finish work. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Corndolly

Stunning!


----------



## hgayle

Your work and items are beautiful.


----------



## HilcoteChic

Crafty Linda said:


> The tablet case is beautiful, do want to have a go at Bargello, haven't heard about it before, have a lot of aida at home so will find it when I go home later in the year and try it thank you . Linda


Hi Linda - honestly it is very easy, and there are lots of ideas on the internet for different stitches, and for small projects you can use up odd bits of wool too, just make sure it fills the hole e.g. 3-ply use double, double knit use single, or use tapestry wool (which can be a bit expensive). If it is an heirloom piece then it would be worth it though.

Marilyn


----------



## HilcoteChic

NE said:


> Beautiful! The coIors are lovely. I love doing the stitching but hate the finishing and it's very difficult to find a shop that does the finish work. Thanks for sharing.


I finish everything off myself, that is easy too. For the tablet case and needle cases I lined it with felt, and trimmed the edges with Kumihimo braid. The cushion I sewed the edges and trimmed with cord and added a zip. If you were making a stool cover of something then you may want that to be professionally finished... depends on what you are making I suppose.


----------



## Puppies101

Fantastic.


----------



## HilcoteChic

My next project is going to be a purse for my youngest granddaughter. I'll be using pomegranate stitch, so that should not take me too long, a couple of weeks at most. I'll keep you posted on progress.

I use a spreadsheet to work out the pattern to make it easier for myself.


----------



## Granny-Pearl

HilcoteChic said:


> This is one of my largest Bargello projects and took me a few months to create. It is a cushion cover using Hearts stitch and is about 19" (double sided) square.
> 
> My granddaughters love it and hopefully they will treasure it too one day.


Love this cushion especially the colours & pattern! Love the tablet cases & purses to! Amazing work! Never heard of this craft before! Thanks for sharing & look forward to seeing your other designs & future work, of which is very inspiring! 💞🌹


----------



## Jlee2dogs

Your use of color (and workmanship) is stunning. Thanks for posting these. You are inspiring me to pull out my UFO needlework projects!


----------



## bbyc172

wish I lived closer to you , I would be joining your craft club, im one of those people who need to stand behind someone to see what is being done , your work is really beautiful will be watching for more of your work


----------



## KnittyGritty800

Beautiful work! I did a Bargello pillow cover about 50 years ago just to say I had done it...I eventually gave it away but now that I look at your work, I'm tempted to do another piece.

I have been toying with the idea of making a rug (probably crochet) but your wall hanging gives me inspiration to perhaps do one in Bargello then attach a good sturdy canvas backing. I have a stash of Aunt Lydia's rug yarns that I might use on larger mesh canvas. Any advice? Ideas?

Thanks!
Bob
The KnittyGritty


----------



## TAYATT

Beautiful work! You are so talented and patient!


----------



## Artbarn

WOW!! Those are gorgeous--and what a great use of Kumihimo braids. I generally only do beaded Kumi because I don't like the plain fibers for jewelry. This has really started me thinking...


----------



## Crafty Linda

HilcoteChic said:


> Hi Linda - honestly it is very easy, and there are lots of ideas on the internet for different stitches, and for small projects you can use up odd bits of wool too, just make sure it fills the hole e.g. 3-ply use double, double knit use single, or use tapestry wool (which can be a bit expensive). If it is an heirloom piece then it would be worth it though.
> 
> Marilyn


Thank you Marilyn, I might need to get in touch July when I get home for more help. I really love the look of it. Linda


----------



## Crafty Linda

HilcoteChic said:


> My next project is going to be a purse for my youngest granddaughter. I'll be using pomegranate stitch, so that should not take me too long, a couple of weeks at most. I'll keep you posted on progress.
> 
> I use a spreadsheet to work out the pattern to make it easier for myself.


Marilyn, that pattern is absolutely beautiful you are so clever. Linda


----------



## Nancylynn1946

Wonderful to see some needlepoint work.
Your stitching is lovely.


----------



## Nancylynn1946

Wonderful to see some needlepoint work.
Your stitching is lovely.


----------



## Marge St Pete

Beautiful


----------



## String Queen

All beautiful. I especially like the design on the tablet case.


----------



## HilcoteChic

KnittyGritty800 said:


> Beautiful work! I did a Bargello pillow cover about 50 years ago just to say I had done it...I eventually gave it away but now that I look at your work, I'm tempted to do another piece.
> 
> I have been toying with the idea of making a rug (probably crochet) but your wall hanging gives me inspiration to perhaps do one in Bargello then attach a good sturdy canvas backing. I have a stash of Aunt Lydia's rug yarns that I might use on larger mesh canvas. Any advice? Ideas?
> 
> Thanks!
> Bob
> 
> I used 14 count Mono Tapestry Fabric for most of my work as it is easier. Any wool can do as long as it fits in the hole. 3-ply or 4-ply maybe need doubling up to make it thicker. Double, or Aran and tapestry is probably ok.
> The KnittyGritty


----------



## pierrette

Just beautiful work! I will need to be 150 years old and then some to do everything I want to do!


----------



## demitybaughman

Darn it - now I have to do something in Bargello! Guess my 10 knitting WIPs can wait a little longer...


----------



## silkandwool

Beautiful work.


----------



## CAS50

Marily your Granddaughter will surely love that gorgeous tablet case, and your wall hanging is beautiful and elegant. All your designs are pretty. Thanks for showing us!


----------



## Mad loch

Your work is beautifully done.&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## aljellie

Lovely work.


----------



## knitpick

love it. such beautiful work


----------



## Damama

You do beautiful needle work!


----------



## Tove

Love your tablet case. I've just been gifted with a tablet, that would be such a lovely cover. What does the case look like inside?


----------



## nogysbaby

I would love to learn how to do this. can you tell me how or give me a place that I can get patterns to learn this please.


----------



## HilcoteChic

Many thanks everyone for your very kind and positive comments.


----------



## HilcoteChic

These are some of the samples of Kumihimo braid that I made for the ladies in the craft group that I lead so that they could see how different colour arrangements and different amounts of strands would affect the result.

I've also included some early samples of beaded kumihimo made into little bracelets and some cheap children's beads just to show that they can look nice and cost little.

The flat braids have been made using embroidery silks and some glitter yarn.


----------



## HilcoteChic

Lynnb1949 said:


> JUST BEAUTIFUL. Would like info on how you but these together and patterns. You r great


Hi Lynn - First off I decide what it I would like to make and take the measurements. Cut out the fabric size required and I usually leave 1" border.

You will need a tapestry frame.

Attach and centre the Mono or Aida fabric to the frame. Depending on what I am making and what pattern I use I may start top centre or even in the centre of the fabric... that is up to you.

I will be making a purse for my granddaughter soon so will post some images of that in the making, if that helps.


----------



## HilcoteChic

HilcoteChic said:


> Hi Lynn - First off I decide what it I would like to make and take the measurements. Cut out the fabric size required and I usually leave 1" border.
> 
> You will need a tapestry frame.
> 
> Attach and centre the Mono or Aida fabric to the frame. Depending on what I am making and what pattern I use I may start top centre or even in the centre of the fabric... that is up to you.
> 
> I will be making a purse for my granddaughter soon so will post some images of that in the making, if that helps.


Sorry got this one crossed with another comment.


----------



## SouthernGirl

lovely


----------



## Cheeky Blighter

Simply beautiful work.


----------



## edithann

Beautiful work..you are talented!
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## HilcoteChic

JCF said:


> I too used to do bargello and needlepoint. But finding canvas around here is like trying to find water in the desert. Even online, seems all that is offered is plastic canvas.


Hi - just spotted your comment. The fabric that I use is either Aidi (soft) or Zweigart White Mono (stiff) fabric and eBay sells loads of it. They both come in different counts to the inch. I tend to use 14 now as it is easier on the eyes.


----------



## HilcoteChic

KnittyGritty800 said:


> Beautiful work! I did a Bargello pillow cover about 50 years ago just to say I had done it...I eventually gave it away but now that I look at your work, I'm tempted to do another piece.
> 
> I have been toying with the idea of making a rug (probably crochet) but your wall hanging gives me inspiration to perhaps do one in Bargello then attach a good sturdy canvas backing. I have a stash of Aunt Lydia's rug yarns that I might use on larger mesh canvas. Any advice? Ideas?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Bargello simply means straight stitch, and if you use Zweigart White Mono fabric maybe using 10 count?, you could use quick thick chunky wool or doubled/triple wool in various colours if you are making a rug. Backing it with canvas as you say would be great if you are making a rug. I'd be interested to see how that turns out.
> Bob
> The KnittyGritty


----------



## HilcoteChic

Tove said:


> Love your tablet case. I've just been gifted with a tablet, that would be such a lovely cover. What does the case look like inside?


Thanks for your lovely comments. I simply lined the tablet case with an A4 size piece of pink felt folded in half. I used iron on hemming tape at the inside bottom to hold it in place and just stitched the top edge to my Kumihimo edging braid.


----------



## HilcoteChic

nogysbaby said:


> I would love to learn how to do this. can you tell me how or give me a place that I can get patterns to learn this please.


Best place to start is by deciding what it it that you want to make. Perhaps begin with something small like a glasses case, tablet case etc.

Google Bargello and look at images... there are loads on there for ideas.

Get some Zweigart White Mono (stiff) fabric (eBay). it comes in various sizes 10, 12, 14, 16, 18 to the inch. I use 14 but is depends if you want a large or small pattern.

You will need a tapestry frame (eBay 2nd hand again). My partner makes mine now in any size that I want. Will post some photos of some he's made after the weekend as I'm away at the moment.

Some wool Double Knitting is where I started as it is cheap. I just used a couple of different colours to start (see my jewellery roll at the start of this thread).

Attach your fabric to the frame and draw in pencil the shape that you want. Leave a 1" border around the edge.

If it is something that is being folded in half I would also draw that line in too. If it is a simple pattern you could begin stitching in one of the corners. If it is a larger pattern I tend to begin in the middle so that the pattern is even across the work.

Most bargello stitches span over 4 rows, but they do vary, sometimes you get a mix of 2, 4 and 6. Rarely more than that.

I use a spreadsheet to plan my patterns now (I used to be an IT Training Consultant before I retired so am used to using Excel for things like that).

Hope this helps.... let me know if you need more info

:thumbup:


----------



## HilcoteChic

Ladies that were interested in some patterns.

These are a few that I created on a spreadsheet, but it is easy to see how many stitches that you need, Mostly they are 4 stitches long, but they may be normally 2, 4 or 6. That means bring needle through a hole and count 4 holes from that point (almost like 5 holes really) and insert the needle through that hole. Hope that this is not confusing.


----------



## HilcoteChic

This is my tablet case that I did before I made my granddaughter's. She liked it so much she asked me to make hers.

This one is another German Brick Stitch and I used Paterna/Paternayan Tapestry Wool in various colours to give a harlequin effect (a good way of using up left over wool or when you only have small amounts of wools of various colours).


----------



## demitybaughman

Thank you SOOOO much for all the instructions, tips, and patterns! I am going to use it all - starting today!!!!


----------



## HilcoteChic

Fantastic!!


----------



## HilcoteChic

My young granddaughter came to stay for a couple of days this week and made this cell phone cover in Bargello and Kumihimo. She is very proud of it as she has never made anything like it before. Such a natural.


----------



## HilcoteChic

This is the latest project, a purse for my youngest granddaughter. Some of the ladies were intrigued to know how this is done. I'll post more photos as I progress.


----------



## HilcoteChic

Finished the Bargello Pomegranate Stitch purse now, lined with some pink polycotton, and trimmed with some more kumihimo braid.

Hope she likes it!


----------



## KateWood

These are all fantastic and what a loving gift you've given your youngest GD. It's beneficial for our young ones to appreciate hobbies/crafts and think of things other than electronic games and peer pressures all the time.


----------



## HilcoteChic

KateWood said:


> These are all fantastic and what a loving gift you've given your youngest GD. It's beneficial for our young ones to appreciate hobbies/crafts and think of things other than electronic games and peer pressures all the time.


My sentiments exactly!


----------



## demitybaughman

HilcoteChic said:


> Ladies that were interested in some patterns.
> 
> These are a few that I created on a spreadsheet, but it is easy to see how many stitches that you need, Mostly they are 4 stitches long, but they may be normally 2, 4 or 6. That means bring needle through a hole and count 4 holes from that point (almost like 5 holes really) and insert the needle through that hole. Hope that this is not confusing.


Is this a simple excel spreadsheet? If so - how do you make the cells the same size? I've done one by jockeying around with the height and width settings, but it takes a long time to get it right. Is there an easier way?


----------



## demitybaughman

Also,I am NOT artistic and would love a pattern for a paisley design. Do you have one - and would you mind sharing it? I feel guilty taking all your wonderful tips and patterns and will gladly pay for the paisley one - just PM me.


----------



## HilcoteChic

demitybaughman said:


> Is this a simple excel spreadsheet? If so - how do you make the cells the same size? I've done one by jockeying around with the height and width settings, but it takes a long time to get it right. Is there an easier way?


Yes it is just a simple Excel spreadsheet.

Click the select all button (as shown on photo) - this should highlight the entire spreadsheet and any changes you make to any column or row affect the entire spreadsheet

Move over any column width area (double headed arrow appears)

Drag to change the column width to approx 20 pixels. This should make all the cells in the spreadsheet into little squares.

All I did then was to colour the cells and put borders around them in the size of the stitches. If you need any more info just ask.


----------



## demitybaughman

Thanks!


----------



## HilcoteChic

demitybaughman said:


> Also,I am NOT artistic and would love a pattern for a paisley design. Do you have one - and would you mind sharing it? I feel guilty taking all your wonderful tips and patterns and will gladly pay for the paisley one - just PM me.


I don't think they do a Paisley design in Bargello as it is normally a symmetrical pattern, and paisley is not.

The nearest one I can think of is the Pomegranate Bargello pattern, if you Google it and look at images that might help inspire you.

If you need any help just PM me.


----------



## demitybaughman

HilcoteChic said:


> I don't think they do a Paisley design in Bargello as it is normally a symmetrical pattern, and paisley is not.
> 
> The nearest one I can think of is the Pomegranate Bargello pattern, if you Google it and look at images that might help inspire you.
> 
> If you need any help just PM me.


Thanks, I will!


----------

